# A couple firsts for me next month.



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Though I have done night hunting trials with hounds, this will be my first ever AKC pointer field trial to attend. I only entered Dash in Derby as it looks to not be much different than a Junior Hunt Test so should be no problem, but will use the opportunity to watch the other classes and see what it is all about. Dash turns 2 a week after so it is not only his first, but also his last time he can enter Derby. I might train for and jump into the field trial thing more serious next Fall. 

Then the next weekend I entered Dash in a Barnhunt trial. I don't think Dash will have any problem as squirrel crazy as he is. A rodent is a rodent. Close to home too, so why not. Should be a hoot. 

Then I think this spring I am going to focus mostly on Dash finishing his HRC Started Retriever title before doing anymore AKC retriever tests. Simply because there are about a half dozen HRC retriever tests coming up that will be close to home and convenient.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like you and Dash have some fun to look forward to!! Eagerly awaiting your report... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With Dash being a bigger running dog, I 'm sure he will do just fine in a derby. Almost two, it seems like you were posting puppy pictures just a few months. ago. Time sure flies.


----------

